# Overclocking e6850- RAM advice needed



## Winkler777 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm planning on overclocking my e6850 in the next few weeks. 
I'm just not sure what RAM requirements I should meet.
I'm currently running 4GB of some old 667mhz value RAM and so i'll need to upgrade to 4GB of 800mhz or 1066mhz.
Will I have any advantage on choosing 1066mhz RAM over 800mhz or would I be wasting money by choosing the more expensive option?

If you need any more info let me know
Thanks in advance


----------



## Winkler777 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just to give you some more info

I'm currently looking at 2 sets of RAM

The 1st set is the Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2x2GB kit (800mhz, 4,4,4,12)

The 2nd set is the Patriot Viper Eased Latency 2x2GB kit (1066mhz, 5,5,5,15)

I'm hoping to hit the big 4Ghz or get close to it. Is this possible only with the 2nd option?

Cpu is currently at 3Ghz with fsb at 1333mhz


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Does your motherboard support 1066MHz RAM? I would recommend you get the fastest memory your board supports. If it can only handle 800MHz modules then the only advantage the 1066MHz ones have is that they will allow you to overclock the CPU without worrying about your memory holding you back.

I doubt you can hit 4GHz unless you have an extreme cooling solution, somewhere between 3.6~3.8GHz is more realistic on air.


----------



## Winkler777 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your reply. 
I have the asus p5k motherboard.
I've just purchased 4GB of Crucial Ballistix Tracers 800mhz (2x2GB)
It's meant to be fairly good ram for overclocking.
Also anywhere between 3.6 and 3.8GHz would still be very nice to hit.
The cooler I've just bought is the thermaltake duOrb CPU cooler
I hope I've made a good choice in ram


----------

